# Compressor sound comparisons?



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been digging through youtube and can't find good videos for hearing how loud each compressor is.

Anyone got any videos of all the different Viair compressors and how loud the tend to be?

I know it's also very dependent on how well you dampen the sound, but I'm trying to get a rought idea of the sound they make.

:beer::beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

They're all loud but you get used to it, not a big deal. I think you should worry less about how loud and instead focus on how fast you can get a 5 gallon tank filled. I'd recommend a dual pack, I have dual 400c's but I doubt they're the fastest out there.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i used to run dual 400cc's and they filled up the tank super quick. i put the compressors in the spare wheel well and there is no sound dampening material, so it is loud. since then i took one of the compressors out and here is what it sounds like.

**skip the slow startup and go right to 1:30


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

If you're not messing with it all the time and you don't have any major leaks it shouldn't come on more than once a day. Mine come on when I air it up in the morning and every time I raise it from fully aired out. Very rarely do they just come on randomly, usually after adjusting on the fly a few times for construction or whatever.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

i run a single 400c mounted behind the front bumper, its nice and quiet in the car :laugh:it comes on every other time i lift the car.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq6O3PZkHAM


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

All compressors are loud until you sound proof stuff :thumbup:

Mine are zero noise compressors now, click on the video for sound comparison between in the trunk and in the passenger compartment

http://s605.beta.photobucket.com/user/MechEngg/media/VID00016-20120630-1255.mp4.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

We are working on some pretty interesting vibration isolation mounts for the Viair compressors that will drastically reduce the noise/vibration they emit.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

websaabn said:


> i run a single 400c mounted behind the front bumper, its nice and quiet in the car :laugh:it comes on every other time i lift the car.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq6O3PZkHAM





MechEngg said:


> All compressors are loud until you sound proof stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Mine are zero noise compressors now, click on the video for sound comparison between in the trunk and in the passenger compartment
> 
> http://s605.beta.photobucket.com/user/MechEngg/media/VID00016-20120630-1255.mp4.html


Thanks! These were exactly what I was looking for :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> We are working on some pretty interesting vibration isolation mounts for the Viair compressors that will drastically reduce the noise/vibration they emit.


Nice! Can't wait to see that you guys come up with! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Subbed because interest ing.:thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got a single viair 480cc under my false floor with no soundproofing and its loud. I plan on adding proofing this winter/spring, its really starting to annoy me


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> All compressors are loud until you sound proof stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Mine are zero noise compressors now, click on the video for sound comparison between in the trunk and in the passenger compartment
> 
> http://s605.beta.photobucket.com/user/MechEngg/media/VID00016-20120630-1255.mp4.html


Care to elaborate?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ornithology said:


> Care to elaborate?


I know you are trying to source a set right now 
Take a look through my build thread starting. The sound proofing starts about post #50 an runs for 20 or so posts. Gives you a good idea of what i did and why i did it :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> I know you are trying to source a set right now
> Take a look through my build thread starting. The sound proofing starts about post #50 an runs for 20 or so posts. Gives you a good idea of what i did and why i did it :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


Wow, lot of good info in there. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> I know you are trying to source a set right now
> Take a look through my build thread starting. The sound proofing starts about post #50 an runs for 20 or so posts. Gives you a good idea of what i did and why i did it :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


Awesome, read through the whole thing. Like the shut-off valve idea. How come you have those flip switches in your ash tray box? I thought this was an e-level setup? You didn't opt to use the switchspeed controller?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ornithology said:


> Awesome, read through the whole thing. Like the shut-off valve idea. How come you have those flip switches in your ash tray box? I thought this was an e-level setup? You didn't opt to use the switchspeed controller?


Those switches in the ash tray are individual kill switches for my compressors, so if i feel like it i can run any combination of them at a time. I use the e-level touchpad as normal :thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

a little sound proofing and some of these will cut it down but running hardlines, it does transfer some of the vibration to the tanks through the lines.. when i had the normal lines form the compressors, near zero noise!

rubber mounts and i mounted the compressors on some think wood and sound deaden that too


----------

